
Mysterious JavaScript results in iOS Safari when eval'ing Object? - vargas84
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/48121880/why-does-1-infinity-1000-infinity-0-nan-1-infinity-2-nan-1000
======
userbinator
The third example in the screenshot is quite illustrative: It appears to be
trying to optimise the object into an array, but accidentally exposes extra
indices/elements.

